# A few from the garden



## davholla (Jun 4, 2017)

The first two stacks with Canon MPE65, second two single shots with the 60mm



Crab Spider EF7A4729 by davholla2002, on Flickr
A cocoon that I found on a leaf



Parasitic wasp IMG_2069 by davholla2002, on Flickr

And what emerged - it was quite dark so tricky and it flew out quite fast



Wasp EF7A4697 by davholla2002, on Flickr




EF7A4693 Wasp by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

